# Creative Announces Sound BlasterX AE-5 Audiophile-grade Gaming Sound Card



## btarunr (Jun 14, 2017)

Creative Technology Ltd today announced at E3 2017 the latest addition to its Sound BlasterX Pro-Gaming Series, the Sound BlasterX AE-5. E3 is the world's premier event for computer, video and mobile games and related products, making it the perfect place to debut the next era of PC audio.

The sound card features the world's best gaming headphone amplifier for PCs. The Sound BlasterX AE-5 delivers the ultimate audio performance with the full force of a 122 dB 32-bit / 384 kHz ESS Sabre DAC, a kick-ass custom-designed 600Ω discrete headphone amp, audiophile-grade components, and proprietary Sound Blaster audio enhancement technologies.



 

 

 

 




*Xamp Discrete Headphone Amp*
Delivering an industry-leading gaming headphone amplification experience, the on-board headphone amplifier is custom-built using discrete transistors and audiophile-grade WIMA film/foil capacitors in a dual-amp design to satisfy the most demanding needs of today's intense games and high-resolution audio. Experience the difference of a discrete dual-amp design as each audio channel is individually amplified to deliver pristine, uncompromised audio. Plus, the high heat resistance of the German-made WIMA capacitors greatly reduces noise and audio interference. The Xamp's ultra low 1Ω output impedance also makes it perfectly capable of driving sensitive in-ear monitors as well as studio-grade headphones from 16Ω to 600Ω.

*122 dB DNR Sabre-Class DAC with Industry Leading Audio Processing*
At the heart of the Sound BlasterX AE-5 sound card is the quad-core Sound Core3D audio DSP and a 122dB ESS Sabre-Class DAC that instantly boosts regular motherboard audio with up to 32 times more clarity. The premium audiophile-grade DAC with its high dynamic range indulges users with up to 32-bit/384kHz lossless playback and true audio fidelity for high-definition audio in games, movies, and music.

Updated, refined and perfected through years of being the leader in sound processing, Creative's AE-5 is feature-packed with the latest and greatest version of Creative's award-winning audio processing and algorithms that improve music, movie and gaming experiences. The legendary Sound Blaster technologies provide fully customizable DSP-powered audio enhancements, crystal-clear vocal reproduction, in-game voice communication enhancements, 7.1 virtual surround sound and other advanced audio technologies.

*World's First Sound Card with Integrated RGB Controller Powered by Aurora Reactive Lighting System*
The Sound BlasterX AE-5 card is the first sound card to feature a built-in RGB controller that comes with the Aurora Reactive Lighting System. A separate RGB lighting system could set a user back by at least USD 50, but now, this is built into the card itself with the AE-5: giving users amazing value and performance for their system. This also means that valuable space within a gamer's desktop can be saved for other components.

The RGB controller, powered by Creative's very own Aurora Reactive Lighting System, not only lights up the card through the PCB, but also gives gamers the flexibility to build their dream gaming rig by connecting up to four LED strips to match the awesome sound with an awesome light show. The fully customizable Aurora Reactive Lighting System allows users to choose from multiple presets or program it with up to 16.8 million colors and various rhythms to choose from, using the Sound Blaster Connect PC software.

All New Scout 2.0 Feature
Scout 2.0 is an upgraded version of the Creative's well-received Scout Mode feature - Scout 2.0 now also includes Scout Radar. Scout Radar is a smart companion that enables gamers to visualize and pinpoint their enemy's position on a Scout Radar app with the user's smart device, while Scout Mode lets gamers hear their enemies before they are seen.

The all new Scout 2.0 feature is sure to give gamers that added winning edge.

*5.1 Discrete Speaker System Support*
The Sound BlasterX AE-5 comes with support for a full-fledged discrete 5.1 speaker set-up, enabling gamers to enjoy the full potential of surround sound in today's entertainment content.

"The Sound BlasterX AE-5 represents the best amplification experience for gaming headphones that a sound card can offer. Since our very first sound card 30 years ago, we've always been passionate about sound when it comes to entertainment and gaming. The AE-5 embodies our continuing dedication in giving gamers the absolute best. This is an amazing way to celebrate the 30th anniversary of our gift of sound to the PC world: the Sound BlasterX AE-5," said Low Long Chye, General Manager of Creative.

"Discrete circuitry designs using components such as transistors and capacitors deliver audio with warmth and nuance that is seldom found in today's commoditized audio products. With the AE-5, we have preserved the rich legacy of these quality components and combined it with world-class engineering and audio processing technology to deliver the absolute best audio experience for the PC. And that's not all, the AE-5 also takes the sensory experience beyond sound with a 16.8 million color light show."

*Sound BlasterX AE-5 Pure Edition*
A special white edition the Sound BlasterX AE-5 is also available exclusively online. Unlike the standard version which comes with a single 30cm LED strip with 10 LEDs, this special Pure Edition will include four LED strips.

*Full Range of Sound BlasterX Pro-Gaming Gear and the X-Fi Sonic Carrier at E3*
Visitors can experience the all-new Sound BlasterX AE-5 together with the entire Sound BlasterX series at Booth 3053, E3 Los Angeles Convention Center (June 13 - 15, 2017). The Sound BlasterX series includes the latest gear in the gaming ecosystem, including the award-winning Katana under-monitor audio system, Siege M04 precision gaming mouse, and Vanguard K08 mechanical keyboard. Also making a special appearance will be the X-Fi Sonic Carrier, Creative's ultimate audio for ultimate gaming. The Sonic Carrier, a powerful home entertainment system with Dolby Atmos, Creative SuperWide X-Fi, 17 drivers in a 15.2 configuration, and 2000W peak power, is set to blow gamers away with the ultimate immersive cinematic sound. Besides being showcased at the Creative booth, the Sonic Carrier will be showcased by major game developers BANDAI NAMCO, SEGA Europe, ATLUS/SEGA and Deep Silver to show-off their very latest immersive gaming content at their booths.

*Pricing and Availability*
The Sound BlasterX AE-5 will be available in July 2017 on www.creative.com and at authorized dealers at USD $149.99.

Gamers in the US will be able to pre-order the Sound BlasterX AE-5 from Newegg, Fry's, Micro Center and Creative websites beginning June 13, 2017, coinciding with the launch at E3.

The Sound BlasterX AE-5 Pure Edition will be available in August 2017 exclusively on www.creative.com at USD $179.99.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Dammeron (Jun 14, 2017)

Yay, more RGB shoved up in our faces...

Also - let's call it "*reactive* lighting system", yet it just goes with some preset themes, with no actual reaction to sound output or anything else.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 14, 2017)

I was just wondering the other day when we're gonna get new soundcards. I'm probably one of rare few who get excited over new soundcards this much. 122dB, 32bit 384kHz DAC's, niiiice. And for 150€, it's not that bad. Plus, it has RGB. Everything any audio enthusiast ever wanted from a soundcard  It'll happen that I'll probably have new soundcard before I'll have a new graphic card hehe


----------



## natr0n (Jun 14, 2017)

When your sound card becomes your winamp visualization.


----------



## Aenra (Jun 14, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> I'm probably one of rare few who get excited over new soundcards this much



Likewise really 
This one is definitely getting inside my next rig. Just hope you can disable all the RGB craze without need of a screwdriver.

(but you guys CAN call me stupid for wasting a fortune on my current one.. tbh, i never expected them to continue making internal cards, not after their latest models.. so i decided to "invest" on my current one; replaced almost everything with higher grade components and all op amps with Burson Audio's v5is.. feeling stupid now; with a bit of luck, maybe i'll be able to put the v5is into this one at least)


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 14, 2017)

The LED strip is option so I'm not gonna be plugging in that one. As far as LED lighting on soundcard goes, I'll probably just flip it to always on, non blinking white color since all lights in my case are white already (graphic card PCIIe power ports indicators, motherboard indicator LED's and CoolerMaster AiO...


----------



## Camm (Jun 14, 2017)

I really wish Creative would stop doing this white 'pure' bullshit.

Its not so much of a problem here since its just a few extra RGB's, but their X7 pure version came with a better amp - which is infuriating when there's already a black version.

As for the card, looks interesting, but proof will be in the review I think.


----------



## bogami (Jun 14, 2017)

It looks good, but how it sounds? Fibrous decoder 2 W of output power. but they could not RGB connection put vith addition to other cable connections. SLI connector . Paco appearance.. . With four RGB 30cm strip is attractive and fairly inexpensive purchase.! A majority of motherboards today have good audio decoder and preamplifier, the upgrade is good, but did not changing the 5V preamp, not good .  It is followed by larger version?      This RGB element could be added to all of creative Sound Cards .


----------



## evernessince (Jun 14, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> I was just wondering the other day when we're gonna get new soundcards. I'm probably one of rare few who get excited over new soundcards this much. 122dB, 32bit 384kHz DAC's, niiiice. And for 150€, it's not that bad. Plus, it has RGB. Everything any audio enthusiast ever wanted from a soundcard  It'll happen that I'll probably have new soundcard before I'll have a new graphic card hehe



I used to get excited for sound cards, bought the best on the market at the time.  Then I found DACs and there is zero reason to go back, period.  No drivers required, no install required, and it works with all your devices.

The fact that Creative still sells products with a digital sound processor says enough.  A quality DAC / AMP has no need for a digital sound processor and it's just adding latency to the audio.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 14, 2017)

When audio is of shite quality like in games, you need a processing system that buffs the whole thing. It's why I laugh every time any company brings out the most highest end crystal clear angelic pure soundcard that just outputs the audio and highest quality. Which in case of games with compressed audio means you're selling an oxymoron...


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 14, 2017)

It's been a while for creative...

There should be a naked shot too, you can google it. Without it you simply cannot judge what it is.

Well a discreet stage for headphones. Relatively new middle end AIO DAC slapped upon sound core pcie controller translator... well... simplicity... too plain in the power section no isolation separate supply rails... shit... even a ancient molex, it will look horrid. I really hope it is only for the development card.

Still better than motherboard audio thou... average headphone(read gamer) user oriented card, nothing else...

Nothing to see more... the price should be around 70-100 then it should be fine... otherwise... skip it...


----------



## lZKoce (Jun 14, 2017)

Two things cross my mind. First, USB sound cards have been on the rise lately. And I too prefer them than their internal brothers. And also, unless it adds some frames ( apart from the sound quality) , gaming is unjustified title in my opinion. I remember seeing test with early Creative X-FI Gamer adding a frame or two with it's sound processor in the picture. It looks cool though. I am sucker for these gimmicks


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 14, 2017)

That looks rather plain. Even Sound Blaster Z, while slightly more empty PCB, at least has nice Gold Nichicon capacitors all over it. That's a bit confusing for such a "high end" card...


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 14, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> That's a bit confusing for such a "high end" card...



Don't fool yourself... it is never meant to be high end... just a cash cow... engineering wise they are worthless rubbish.

I really laugh on latest internal sound card releases, what's actually more dumb? Those who make, review or buy them?


----------



## Dragonsmonk (Jun 14, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> Don't fool yourself... it is never meant to be high end... just a cash cow... engineering wise they are worthless rubbish.
> 
> I really laugh on latest internal sound card releases, what's actually more dumb? Those who make, review or buy them?



My Asus Xonar DX sounds way better than any on-board and with that I can actually drive my 250Ohm headphones. However, I don't see the point in calling something "premium" or "gaming" just because is has more damn lights on them, especially for that price.

Oh and lets not forget the compatibility issues with Linux on Creative products.


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 14, 2017)

I don't mind a very nice sound card. I'm more worried about creative's mega-awful software support


----------



## cryohellinc (Jun 14, 2017)

Currently on ZxR, hand it's fantastic uncomparable to onboard.


----------



## The Terrible Puddle (Jun 14, 2017)

Internal sound cards should just die. Get an external USB DAC and an amp for headphones/speakers, and a proper receiver if you need surround.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 14, 2017)

Dragonsmonk said:


> My Asus Xonar DX sounds way better than any on-board and with that I can actually drive my 250Ohm headphones. However, I don't see the point in calling something "premium" or "gaming" just because is has more damn lights on them, especially for that price.



I also have the DX. It uses old and proper CS4398(an industry standard that still resides in many high end studio gear). And pretty much nice supply considering the card size. The thing that made this card horrid are drivers... it still lies in my closet. I've modded it a bit but not much, the PCB is a dud, doesn't like to be reheated to change components.

I still prefer Ti PCM1794 afterwards driven by a proper I/V and buffer section. And that the distinction to premium ie flagship parts and no economical trade offs. I really actually don't dig the ESS Sabre internal Hyperstream algo... considering that this ES9016 is already EOL and replaced with ES9026... (pin to pin compatible you can do an upgrade) and I use the latter ES9028 daily while listening... I really prefer the old TI PCM1794 made in 2003 hands down. Albeit I also a design a DAC stage while I have time and ESS brings so much laziness to the design... Well I understand Creative.

Want a proper premium card really that earns to name herself a premium? Onkyo SE-300PCIe. As an engineer my eyes see the right things, isolated supply, split voltage data/analog rails, dual mono PCM1798... it is designed to reside in a noisy environment and does it fine.

But want some fun? It is a hit or miss, because of the discreet opamp even for a such grade card. They used some of their own floating zero designs(could be a old good standard NE5532 laid on PCB with cherry picked transistors, but that's the thing it is a limitation actually as gear needs coupling and it limits your possibilities playing with many factors).

This upper gamer card uses more brute discreet amp section reminding a simple AB stage. More current and low Z headphones will benefit from it... but... otherwise without measurements I can only guess basing on similar solutions... it will be average, but still better than the motherboard audio... it is still worse 6-7 times worse than our Xonar DX, close to 9 times with ZxR... (I took the average 100db SN ratio that certain best boards deliver, thanks to cadaveca still doing the job as it should be while reviewing motherboards.)


----------



## bug (Jun 14, 2017)

I used to drool all over Creative sound cards (owned few even). But these days it makes more sense to eschew chassis noise by outputting digital (every on-board solution has toslink) and converting to analog somewhere else. For me, at least.


----------



## NRANM (Jun 14, 2017)

The Terrible Puddle said:


> Internal sound cards should just die.


No, they shouldn't.

There are plenty of people who would not hear any added noise from the case's internals. In fact I'm sure the "computer case is a noisy environment so we should avoid it at all costs" is an overblown argument, it's nowhere near as bad as audiophiles make it out to be.


----------



## bug (Jun 14, 2017)

NRANM said:


> No, they shouldn't.
> 
> There are plenty of people who would not hear any added noise from the case's internals. In fact I'm sure the "computer case is a noisy environment so we should avoid it at all costs" is an overblown argument, it's nowhere near as bad as audiophiles make it out to be.


It's annoying because of several issues:
1. You may not notice the added noise, but once someone points it out for you, that's all you hear.
2. It's not a problem on all setups, but it only takes one new added component to the system to start interfering with your sound card. In at least one instance I know of, the cause was a single cable: you moved it, the problem went away, it would slide back in position, problem back.
3. People couple the sound cards with all sorts of "gaming" headsets that are crappy enough they don't pick up the noise because they don't pick up much detail to begin with.

The only problem I have with internal sound cards is these supposedly stellar parameters on the box, when in practice they're barely any better than the onboard sound: for games, both will do, for audiophiles, neither.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jun 14, 2017)

Everything and anything that came from Creative after X-Fi is a downgrade in sound quality... Sorry, but is true. Should check some reviews about the removed features, bots software and hardware (7.1 sound anyone?)


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 14, 2017)

bug said:


> It's annoying because of several issues:
> 1. You may not notice the added noise, but once someone points it out for you, that's all you hear.



You think USB doesn't have noise? It does and a lot. Coupling with an end amp will screw the noise floor up, USB is a really noisy thing also... only solution is also to use an additional device an USB isolator(and it costs a lot, I have one, without it you cannot do any kind of measurements at all). If you use headphones only it is not really needed. If it is even a cheaper device feeding from the USB 5V rails... then oh gosh...

Each device and solution has their trade offs, you have to analyze each of their own, you cannot generalize all internal cards are bad and USB is the holy grail or vice versa - it's all gray.


----------



## ERazer (Jun 14, 2017)

some mobo already have decent sound driver, if you really want decent SC just buy usb amp/dac


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 14, 2017)

The Terrible Puddle said:


> Internal sound cards should just die. Get an external USB DAC and an amp for headphones/speakers, and a proper receiver if you need surround.



If anything, it should be time to bring them back again and start using dedicated hardware acceleration for it again. We had all that and then it was all taken away in favor of garbage software emulation with really crappy environmental effects engines. For anyone who has experienced EAX 5 HD, using today's crap is making my ears bleed.

@Prima.Vera
Reason why things are geting downgraded is because Microsoft shut Creative out from hardware acceleration. And if you can't use audio on such low level, you really can't do all that much to it than do post process effects. They can help, but it's a problem doing 3D positioning and special effects. Yeah, it sucks., but we can't do much about it.

I wonder, how are they replacing countless capacitors? With those solid flat ones? Also, what are those flat, tall red and black elements?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 14, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> I wonder, how are they replacing countless capacitors? With those solid flat ones? Also, what are those flat, tall red and black elements?



Black ones are plastic TO-126 transistors and red are those Wima PP caps.

HW accelerated games were really the thing. And M$ didn't like Creative taking a serious part of their audio stack.

How did they replace need for caps? Using a simple and cheap design?


----------



## bug (Jun 14, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> You think USB doesn't have noise? It does and a lot. Coupling with an end amp will screw the noise floor up, USB is a really noisy thing also... only solution is also to use an additional device an USB isolator(and it costs a lot, I have one, without it you cannot do any kind of measurements at all). If you use headphones only it is not really needed. If it is even a cheaper device feeding from the USB 5V rails... then oh gosh...
> 
> Each device and solution has their trade offs, you have to analyze each of their own, you cannot generalize all internal cards are bad and USB is the holy grail or vice versa - it's all gray.


Wtf does USB have to do with anything?


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 14, 2017)

bug said:


> Wtf does USB have to do with anything?



Everyone and their dog here is talking about external usb dacs being "better."


----------



## qubit (Jun 14, 2017)

I still hang on to my old Creative X-Fi cards which work fine with W10. These sound amazing and have better control software than their replacements, especially when it comes to the bass and treble controls. The new software only has equalizer sliders which are not the same thing.

Maybe this new generation fixes this problem.


----------



## bug (Jun 14, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Everyone and their dog here is talking about external usb dacs being "better."


Not really, I was talking about proper external amplifiers. I've never seen an audiophile browsing for USB amplifiers anyway.

And yes, even if you can build crappy USB amplifiers, noise is not the issue, because USB is digital. Noise will alter the 0 and 1 level a bit, but that will be corrected on receive.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 14, 2017)

bug said:


> Not really, I was talking about proper external amplifiers. I've never seen an audiophile browsing for USB amplifiers anyway.
> 
> And yes, even if you can build crappy USB amplifiers, noise is not the issue, because USB is digital. Noise will alter the 0 and 1 level a bit, but that will be corrected on receive.



DACs, not amps.


----------



## Blueberries (Jun 14, 2017)

No analog output or dedicated 5V source.

I might consider it if the price was right and the drivers were crisp.



bug said:


> Wtf does USB have to do with anything?



USB is an uncompressed digital signal ideal for sound output so long as you have a good power source with a good transient response / low 5v ripple.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 14, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> DACs, not amps.



DSD is currently the audiophile holy grail... so it uses USB... Toslink also have their own flaws and the thing slowly dies as it doesn't have enough bandwidth.

Creative drivers currently are fine, both Linux(surprisingly) and Windows... I can vouch for it too.


----------



## bug (Jun 14, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> DACs, not amps.


Same thing (for the purpose of this discussion). You move DACs outside the case, you save yourself a lot of grief.



Ferrum Master said:


> Toslink also have their own flaws and the thing slowly dies as it doesn't have enough bandwidth.



Enough bandwidth for what? Music is encoded in stereo (most of it) and soundtracks you output over HDMI/DP.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 14, 2017)

bug said:


> Same thing (for the purpose of this discussion). You move DACs outside the case, you save yourself a lot of grief.



That's the cause... it ain't the same thing.  

SACD doesn't run on SPDIF, DSD is needed.

HDMI doesn't eliminate problems considering loops. You can screw it up as easily as with internal cards especially if you already experience problems at home.

We can say the same... if you don't notice some flaws - good, some may point at it. Each product has it's own use and also problems... external devices also suffer from certain noise issues.


----------



## Frick (Jun 14, 2017)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> I don't mind a very nice sound card. I'm more worried about creative's mega-awful software support



Dunno about that, the X-Fi cards has worked well over several Windows generations for me.

I'm still using PCI SB0460's (Platinum I think, or something) and they are starting to die on me. This is too expensive for my tastes, but if I'm getting anything, I'm getting something with proper recording.


----------



## ERazer (Jun 14, 2017)

not saying any usb DAC is better, you can have the best SC or usb DAC if you have crappy speaker/headphone aint gonna do you good.


----------



## mcraygsx (Jun 14, 2017)

One of the benefit when you invest in a good motherboard is excellent Audio Quality such as my Asus MAXIMUS IX HERO. This sound card becomes too redundant.


----------



## Frick (Jun 14, 2017)

ERazer said:


> not saying any usb DAC is better, you can have the best SC or usb DAC if you have crappy speaker/headphone aint gonna do you good.



Honestly even crappy speakers sound better with a good sound card. My Logitech Z323 speakers got way nicer when I got the X-Fi. There is a point of diminishing returns though.


----------



## Legacy-ZA (Jun 14, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> I was just wondering the other day when we're gonna get new soundcards. I'm probably one of rare few who get excited over new soundcards this much. 122dB, 32bit 384kHz DAC's, niiiice. And for 150€, it's not that bad. Plus, it has RGB. Everything any audio enthusiast ever wanted from a soundcard  It'll happen that I'll probably have new soundcard before I'll have a new graphic card hehe



Nah, I too am always up for a good internal sound card, it is so worth it. I just wish we see more and with 7.1 support.


----------



## Octopuss (Jun 14, 2017)

How about keeping your damn stuff supported with driver updates instead of releasing new producs that will be half abandoned six months from now, a**holes? I have ZxR and have seen roughly three driver releases ever since I bought it when it was new stuff.


----------



## Daisho (Jun 14, 2017)

- "gaming"
- "audiophile"
- creative labs

3 reasons to stay away.


----------



## ERazer (Jun 14, 2017)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> I don't mind a very nice sound card. I'm more worried about creative's mega-awful software support





Octopuss said:


> How about keeping your damn stuff supported with driver updates instead of releasing new producs that will be half abandoned six months from now, a**holes? I have ZxR and have seen roughly three driver releases ever since I bought it when it was new stuff.



thats why im done with addin sound cards, my O2 Dac/amp i can plug into window (xp to 10) and OSX it will simply works.


----------



## Camm (Jun 14, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> And M$ didn't like Creative taking a serious part of their audio stack.



What? MS didn't give a shit about its audio stack, what it gave a shit about was (creative and others) drivers running in ring 0. Remember how Vista was a buggy POS with bluescreens? It wasn't Vista so per say, but Creative & Nidia with Ring 0 calls causing seg faults. WDDM from Vista onwards abstracted that. Even then, Microsoft did work to allow those cards direct access without going thru the mixer in 7 (and retroactively applied to Vista via patch to WDDM).


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 15, 2017)

Octopuss said:


> How about keeping your damn stuff supported with driver updates instead of releasing new producs that will be half abandoned six months from now, a**holes? I have ZxR and have seen roughly three driver releases ever since I bought it when it was new stuff.



Realistically, how many issues do you have with it? I have Sound Blaster Z and I have ZERO issues with it from day 1.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 15, 2017)

Camm said:


> What? MS didn't give a shit about its audio stack, what it gave a shit about was (creative and others) drivers running in ring 0. Remember how Vista was a buggy POS with bluescreens? It wasn't Vista so per say, but Creative & Nidia with Ring 0 calls causing seg faults. WDDM from Vista onwards abstracted that. Even then, Microsoft did work to allow those cards direct access without going thru the mixer in 7 (and retroactively applied to Vista via patch to WDDM).



What?? I even crawled out of my bed out of frustration! Keep your facts straight. M$ killed direct sound API and WDM/kernel streaming. Mark that with NT5. NT6 was so raw and hasted it had its audio stack is tied with LAN stack, plain zero - NT6.0 has nothing to do with the past. They didn't actually give a s****  as long EAX was dead and they could not do anything about it too. Actually there were straws from direct sound we are seeing in the OS that are Xbox related software based Xaudio2 fruits due to common base. Actually there so much bad things around that time. Death of Sensaura3D, Glide... and also OpenAL... because it failed to evolve(Doppler effect only), okay Creative did some zombie stuff with Aalchemy thanks to OpenAL, and thanks to them... to do that for free... at least in the end. WASAPI was added just naturally as a kernel feature and not as a patch(it just cannot be otherwise)... actually they started to iron out things, don't blame M$ for everything also, they tried, okay they burned badly, but they still try, as with Redstone 2 they added USB Audio 2.0 Class and spatial audio. They are aware of virtual reality and latency issues... it's a new priority. We have to forget the past, it just cannot work anymore. Skip it... if only one creates some custom DSP intercepting like FMOD calls and doing on a custom DSP... yeah... why not... but just why nowadays? Our CPU's are are like behemoths versus 2004, that's why I am more concerned about the analog and hardware part where inaccuracy, cheapskate and pure scam that actually occurs seeing the hardware.

Okay... what did it cause? Creating of HDA, bunch of deaf people, actually audio became less important and pushed into the back because graphics made the main role, you may judge me over this argument but it is what it is, before it just made more sense due to lack of hardware and GFX power to deliver mood and emotion.

So in the end? What we have here? Still a crap gamer product, limited on the HW side thus the strong critique from me. Drivers are fine for Creative actually... haven't had an issue for a while nor win or linux. Blaming M$? Okay, have you ever reported some bugs and logs to them? I have, they solved it! I beg your pardon, you?


----------



## Camm (Jun 15, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> Snip



After all that you still didn't address the main problem - drivers running in Ring0 are fucking terrible from both a stability and security perspective.

Could it have been handled better? Sure. But wasn't like Creative really gave two fucks about ensuring that functionality continued to work within the constrains of WDDM 1.2 either.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 15, 2017)

Camm said:


> After all that you still didn't address the main problem - drivers running in Ring0 are fucking terrible from both a stability and security perspective.
> 
> Could it have been handled better? Sure. But wasn't like Creative really gave two fucks about ensuring that functionality continued to work within the constrains of WDDM 1.2 either.



Can you name any other maker... especially realtek doing things better? Mhmm? Are you sure blaming one side is really fair here?


----------



## Camm (Jun 15, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> Can you name any other maker... especially realtek doing things better? Mhmm? Are you sure blaming one side is really fair here?



At least Realtek drivers worked most of the time. But again, you keep diving on 'why should have Microsoft NOT fixed a gigantic security vulnerability'?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 15, 2017)

Camm said:


> At least Realtek drivers worked most of the time. But again, you keep diving on 'why should have Microsoft NOT fixed a gigantic security vulnerability'?



Cmoon report it. I will vote you up as rest of the TPU. 

I actually have mixed feelings about realtek never giving full driver release notes, and their livehood during various hardware combos, it haven't worked for all clients I've helped in recent time. I understand the mandarin barrier considering experience with the issues in Atheros beta CPU products... but at least give it on that language.

It doesn't change the fact about this product. It's really short on HW base, you came out of the blue complaining, so make us at ease and let us solve it in an adult manner. Blaming one side or other wont help bit.


----------



## Mistral (Jun 15, 2017)

So basically, no need to change my venerable Auzentech Forte?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 15, 2017)

Should be 7.1


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jun 15, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Should be 7.1


X-Fi was the last one to support analogs for 7.1. Now you can only buy an expensive Home Theater system and digitally connect it to it via HDMI. Oh wait! This card doesn't have HDMI....
So you are stuck with the crappy TOSLINK who cannot even do Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD Master Audio, or more than two channels of PCM audio.
Told you, those cards are a terrible downgrade from previous generations.


----------



## evernessince (Jun 15, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> When audio is of shite quality like in games, you need a processing system that buffs the whole thing. It's why I laugh every time any company brings out the most highest end crystal clear angelic pure soundcard that just outputs the audio and highest quality. Which in case of games with compressed audio means you're selling an oxymoron...



Well first, Creative's Sound Processor does not "Buff" the music, it only applies effects like surround sound and bass enhancement.

I've played allot of games and a large majority of them have higher quality sound the your average mp3.  Most MP3s are engineered to be listened to outside or on the go and thus have to compromise Dynamic range and sound quality.  No such limitation is in place for games.


----------



## evernessince (Jun 15, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> You think USB doesn't have noise? It does and a lot. Coupling with an end amp will screw the noise floor up, USB is a really noisy thing also... only solution is also to use an additional device an USB isolator(and it costs a lot, I have one, without it you cannot do any kind of measurements at all). If you use headphones only it is not really needed. If it is even a cheaper device feeding from the USB 5V rails... then oh gosh...
> 
> Each device and solution has their trade offs, you have to analyze each of their own, you cannot generalize all internal cards are bad and USB is the holy grail or vice versa - it's all gray.



USB is digital, literally impossible to have noise.  If you are hearing noise over USB it is either your DAC (there is a DAC in your sound card), AMP, or your headphones.

If you have a cheap PSU, you can hear a variance if the voltage is fluctuating too far out of spec but this by definition isn't noise.  Then again, if this is happening then you have a tirefire of a PSU and need to replace it before it takes your computer with it.


----------



## sutyi (Jun 15, 2017)

I wouldn't touch this with a 10-feet barge pole, still having night terrors from Creative drivers...


----------



## bug (Jun 15, 2017)

Camm said:


> After all that you still didn't address the main problem - drivers running in Ring0 are fucking terrible from both a stability and security perspective.
> 
> Could it have been handled better? Sure. But wasn't like Creative really gave two fucks about ensuring that functionality continued to work within the constrains of WDDM 1.2 either.


Iirc with the pre-Vista stack we didn't have per-application/stream volume controls either.


----------



## Totally (Jun 15, 2017)

I'll never understand why people seek out studio grade amps and dacs, to power their crappy $400(relatively speaking and being generous here) pc speakers/heaphones.


----------



## Octopuss (Jun 15, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Realistically, how many issues do you have with it? I have Sound Blaster Z and I have ZERO issues with it from day 1.


Me? Zero. I have classic stereo setup with every stupid effect disabled in the driver control panel, and with all the junkware that comes with the driver uninstalled.
I do however visit (well, used to) Creative forums from time to time, and the number of problems people have or had with the card is not insignificant.



Totally said:


> cpu speakers


...what?


----------



## Totally (Jun 15, 2017)

Octopuss said:


> ...what?



meant pc speakers it's 4am


----------



## Octopuss (Jun 15, 2017)

lol


----------



## Frick (Jun 15, 2017)

Totally said:


> I'll never understand why people seek out studio grade amps and dacs, to power their crappy $400(relatively speaking and being generous here) pc speakers/heaphones.



Because it makes a difference I suppose? Also, define "studio grade" when you define "crappy" as $400. A friend recently bought speakers for €3500 or thereabouts (to go with his excellent Yamaha amp, I forget the model); compared with that most consumer grade stuff is crap, but compared to truly high end stuff even his setup is not "good". Which is why audiophiles are almost as annoying as jazz fans and neoclassical shredders: the only thing they ever have to say about anything is how terrible everything i really is.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 15, 2017)

Just because something costs more, it's not necessarily better. But that's the typical thing "audiophiles" go after. The same folks who cry about "audio quality" in games and totally ignore 3D positioning aspect of it. No one gives a donkey's dung if sound output is crystal clear when you can't even tell from where it's coming from. I've had Xonar STX, the highest end soundcard available at the time and I sold it because 3D audio positioning was horrendous. Especially the elevation image. Couldn't tell if it's below, same level or above me.

I have to also confirm and agree that Core3D ecosystem has it a bit worse than X-Fi. X-Fi had by far the best 3D positioning I've ever heard. It's a shame Creative didn't build on that. X-Fi was really powerful audio processor.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 15, 2017)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> I don't mind a very nice sound card. I'm more worried about creative's mega-awful software support


Has it been awhile for you? Creative has been very aggressive in keeping W8.1 and W10 drivers and software (where needed) up to date. I've got Soundblaster Z's and Soundblaster X-Fi that that operate perfectly and both sound great. No hiccups or problems or crashes.


----------



## bug (Jun 15, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Just because something costs more, it's not necessarily better. But that's the typical thing "audiophiles" go after. The same folks who cry about "audio quality" in games and totally ignore 3D positioning aspect of it. No one gives a donkey's dung if sound output is crystal clear when you can't even tell from where it's coming from. I've had Xonar STX, the highest end soundcard available at the time and I sold it because 3D audio positioning was horrendous. Especially the elevation image. Couldn't tell if it's below, same level or above me.
> 
> I have to also confirm and agree that Core3D ecosystem has it a bit worse than X-Fi. X-Fi had by far the best 3D positioning I've ever heard. It's a shame Creative didn't build on that. X-Fi was really powerful audio processor.


I know you love 3D positioning, but that's not necessarily what an audiophile is typically after. Music is almost exclusively stereo. And there you need clarity above all else. Even if you care about positioning, clarity is still important. Of course, the ones that don't use HiFi speakers won't ever hear the potential noise from the case, so using an internal sound card is perfectly fine for them.
In short, many people give "a donkey's dung if sound output is crystal clear when you can't even tell from where it's coming from".

Edit: There are also those that think good sound=loud sound. Those won't be bothered with sound detail much either.


----------



## ERazer (Jun 15, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Just because something costs more, it's not necessarily better. But that's the typical thing "audiophiles" go after. The same folks who cry about "audio quality" in games and totally ignore 3D positioning aspect of it. No one gives a donkey's dung if sound output is crystal clear when you can't even tell from where it's coming from. I've had Xonar STX, the highest end soundcard available at the time and I sold it because 3D audio positioning was horrendous. Especially the elevation image. Couldn't tell if it's below, same level or above me.
> 
> I have to also confirm and agree that Core3D ecosystem has it a bit worse than X-Fi. X-Fi had by far the best 3D positioning I've ever heard. It's a shame Creative didn't build on that. X-Fi was really powerful audio processor.



want 3D positioning then try open back headphones, with my setup i can pin point where the shots coming from or if someone sneaking up in the bushes.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 15, 2017)

bug said:


> I know you love 3D positioning, but that's not necessarily what an audiophile is typically after. Music is almost exclusively stereo. And there you need clarity above all else. Even if you care about positioning, clarity is still important. Of course, the ones that don't use HiFi speakers won't ever hear the potential noise from the case, so using an internal sound card is perfectly fine for them.
> In short, many people give "a donkey's dung if sound output is crystal clear when you can't even tell from where it's coming from".
> 
> Edit: There are also those that think good sound=loud sound. Those won't be bothered with sound detail much either.



And what is "good sound" ? Sound is such subjective thing it's impossible to measure it. I use my specially crafted EQ's that can be found on my webpage. Is it "good"? I don't know. I like it and a lot of people seem to share the same opinion even though they don't use same soundcard or speakers.

For gaming, I'm striving for deep bass, because that gives the game depth and cinematic feel. I like to spice high frequencies to intensify effects like sparks, water noises and weapon sound details like metal effects on reloading etc, but not too much because I don't want guns to sound too harsh when fired.


----------



## bug (Jun 15, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> And what is "good sound" ? Sound is such subjective thing it's impossible to measure it. I use my specially crafted EQ's that can be found on my webpage. Is it "good"? I don't know. I like it and a lot of people seem to share the same opinion even though they don't use same soundcard or speakers.
> 
> For gaming, I'm striving for deep bass, because that gives the game depth and cinematic feel. I like to spice high frequencies to intensify effects like sparks, water noises and weapon sound details like metal effects on reloading etc, but not too much because I don't want guns to sound too harsh when fired.


Sound _perception_ is indeed subjective. But good sound is easy to define: it's sound that matches the original source as closely as possible.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 15, 2017)

Which, unless games start using WAV or FLAC again, will never happen...


----------



## hyp36rmax (Jun 15, 2017)

I own a Schiit Stack Magni 2 Uber and Modi 2 Uber Amp/DAC.  Why would I want to get one of these?  Enlighten me.


----------



## bug (Jun 15, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Which, unless games start using WAV or FLAC again, will never happen...


Ok, I see now...


----------



## Frick (Jun 15, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Which, unless games start using WAV or FLAC again, will never happen...



Tangential, but here's where iTunes and especially Tidal comes in. We're talking games I know, but I sort of hope it will spread to games. IIRC for a while it looked lile people started to care about quality more (or maybe it was my perceptiol that changed), but then they didn't.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 15, 2017)

I use an Audigy Rx, in conjunction with my onboard (card for speakers, onboard for headphones).  I've been using Daniel_K's custom drivers for years, and now that Creative no longer provide driver updates I expect that the card will become progressively more unusable as time goes on.  Sucks, really.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 16, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> I was just wondering the other day when we're gonna get new soundcards. I'm probably one of rare few who get excited over new soundcards this much. 122dB, 32bit 384kHz DAC's, niiiice. And for 150€, it's not that bad. Plus, it has RGB. Everything any audio enthusiast ever wanted from a soundcard  It'll happen that I'll probably have new soundcard before I'll have a new graphic card hehe


I am SOO with you. Time to upgrade my SB!


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 16, 2017)

Frick said:


> Tangential, but here's where iTunes and especially Tidal comes in. We're talking games I know, but I sort of hope it will spread to games. IIRC for a while it looked lile people started to care about quality more (or maybe it was my perceptiol that changed), but then they didn't.



We used to have WAV already for game sounds. But unfortunately not 16bit 44.1kHz. It was usually 22.05 kHz. Would be nice if they used FLAC and went full quality with audio. If we tolerate games consiting 85% of texture files which can go up to almost 100GB in size, I see no reason why audio shouldn't be allowed to expand for few GB. It has always been neglected since Microsoft thrashed Direct3D and essentially killed EAX entirely. Back when EAX and A3D existed, companies at least cared about audio a bit. After that, it's basically there just because it has to be, but no one really cares much about it. Which is a shame because for me, audio aspect of game experience is as large as visual one. But since it's not in your face, not even people care. Which is again a shame. They don't even realize how much audio helps with immersion and whole experience.


----------



## Readlight (Jun 16, 2017)

Prima.Vera said:


> X-Fi was the last one to support analogs for 7.1. Now you can only buy an expensive Home Theater system and digitally connect it to it via HDMI. Oh wait! This card doesn't have HDMI....
> So you are stuck with the crappy TOSLINK who cannot even do Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD Master Audio, or more than two channels of PCM audio.
> Told you, those cards are a terrible downgrade from previous generations.


Or Pieneer home cinema is dead becouse off damaged usb flash drive, and you cannot use it for other projects or repair becouse service is not awailable or to expensive.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 16, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> It has always been neglected since Microsoft thrashed Direct3D and essentially killed EAX entirely.


That would be DirectSound.  It was deprecated in favour of Universal Audio Architecture.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 16, 2017)

I meant DirectSound3D and typed Direct3D because we talk about that a lot more... Also, UAA is garbage.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jun 17, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> We used to have WAV already for game sounds. But unfortunately not 16bit 44.1kHz. It was usually 22.05 kHz. Would be nice if they used FLAC and went full quality with audio. If we tolerate games consiting 85% of texture files which can go up to almost 100GB in size, I see no reason why audio shouldn't be allowed to expand for few GB. It has always been neglected since Microsoft thrashed Direct3D and essentially killed EAX entirely. Back when EAX and A3D existed, companies at least cared about audio a bit. After that, it's basically there just because it has to be, but no one really cares much about it. Which is a shame because for me, audio aspect of game experience is as large as visual one. But since it's not in your face, not even people care. Which is again a shame. They don't even realize how much audio helps with immersion and whole experience.


I seriously pity all the kids nowadays that didn't have a chance of playing the first Unreal, Thief or FEAR games using EAX or A3D. Is amazing that even with crappy speakers you had such an amazing 3D sound, full of volume and life, where you can clearly discern ups/downs/ fronts and backs even with stereo speakers or headset, where all the sounds had a different pitch and freq based of the environment, etc.
I really miss those times.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 17, 2017)

They Hunger with A3D. Oh man...


----------



## Aenra (Jun 17, 2017)

This thread is like 80% of the reason why it had to be decades later that i first bothered with internet discussions..
All this knowledge, but still *%&$ for brains/used wrongly (in terms of conclusions).

If you think having a DAC entails quality and/or your knowing your #*% and/or audiophile, i can only laugh.
If generally speaking, you think listening to music should be done through your PC when quality is a factor, i can only say 'you poor millennial'.
If you have ever even thought about the USB way.. go back to your Playstation.
If you fail to grasp how a sound card is still an actual benefit for a vast majority of PC users (games, work)... stick to solitaire and facebook.

Don't come here saying this is useless, bad or excess when you clearly fail to grasp its benefits and purpose.

Now to the person linking a 2016 random PCB as that of this card in specific, shame dude, really 
Lastly, since someone else mentioned it, no. You don't know your mobo's integrated sounds just as good. You _think_ it does. Usually, we compare first, conclude afterwards. Have you bought one to compare? No? Then why come back here and post your opinion as fact?

Never understood this.. why gather all this knowledge when.. whatever. Back to browsing


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jun 17, 2017)

Prima.Vera said:


> I seriously pity all the kids nowadays that didn't have a chance of playing the first Unreal, Thief or FEAR games using EAX or A3D. Is amazing that even with crappy speakers you had such an amazing 3D sound, full of volume and life, where you can clearly discern ups/downs/ fronts and backs even with stereo speakers or headset, where all the sounds had a different pitch and freq based of the environment, etc.
> I really miss those times.


Yep, once you experience EAX and play those game back without EAX, it felt empty. Still remember how good Doom3 with EAX4, each room sounds different and how I turn my head around when I hear door slamming behind me in F.E.A.R. Since EAX death there isn't a single sound engine that is interesting.

I could say a million things bout this new card but going to comment on some things: 
Same crap SoundCore3D DSP (software stuff not hardware like CA20K2) 
ESS SabreDAC don't mean whack, some proper Cirrus or BurrBrown DAC like CS4398 or PCM1798 would be better
Discrete output is interesting
G-Luxon crappy capacitor all over the board, they gone backwards
LM4562 opamp on other channel (good)

TLDR: nothing interesting. Stick with my X-Fi Titanium HD. The last good soundcard Creative made


----------



## Readlight (Jun 17, 2017)

I just need something to replace dead home cinema speakers whit dac whit hdmi or 5.1


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 17, 2017)

Apocalypsee said:


> Yep, once you experience EAX and play those game back without EAX, it felt empty. Still remember how good Doom3 with EAX4, each room sounds different and how I turn my head around when I hear door slamming behind me in F.E.A.R. Since EAX death there isn't a single sound engine that is interesting.
> 
> I could say a million things bout this new card but going to comment on some things:
> Same crap SoundCore3D DSP (software stuff not hardware like CA20K2)
> ...



The decision for going with such capacitors is really bizarre. Though, this could be a pre-production photo, because it's hard to even find any other anywhere (even when googling). For example there are a lot of Sound Blaster Z PCB photos with crappy generic looking capacitors where my actual SB Z has Nichicon Gold capacitors all over the card. Granted, mine is Bulk model without any red shield or LED, so they can't hide them underneath...
I really hope final will come with proper high end capacitors.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jun 18, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> The decision for going with such capacitors is really bizarre. Though, this could be a pre-production photo, because it's hard to even find any other anywhere (even when googling). For example there are a lot of Sound Blaster Z PCB photos with crappy generic looking capacitors where my actual SB Z has Nichicon Gold capacitors all over the card. Granted, mine is Bulk model without any red shield or LED, so they can't hide them underneath...
> I really hope final will come with proper high end capacitors.


I hope you're right, they shouldn't use any crappy caps on this sort of cards


----------



## Frick (Jun 18, 2017)

Aenra said:


> If generally speaking, you think listening to music should be done through your PC when quality is a factor, i can only say 'you poor millennial'.



I use my PC for everything else, why not music? And you can have quality PC audio, that is established, unless your definition of "quality" is skewed.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jun 18, 2017)

Frick said:


> I use my PC for everything else, why not music? And you can have quality PC audio, that is established, unless your definition of "quality" is skewed.


Besides, you can use the PC just as a pass-through via Optical OUT/Line Out to a quality HIFI Receiver...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 20, 2017)

Aenra said:


> If generally speaking, you think listening to music should be done through your PC when quality is a factor, i can only say 'you poor millennial'.


I'm not a millennial and my primary form-factor for music is my PC. Granted, I have a Sound Blaster Z card in it with properly configured drivers. But still, that statement makes very wild assumptions.


Frick said:


> I use my PC for everything else, why not music? And you can have quality PC audio, that is established, unless your definition of "quality" is skewed.


I think he was referring to frequency response and other factors of sound reproduction quality that a great many "onboard" sound chips fail at. To be fair many of the higher end mobos are now coming with quality sound solutions. Still, I will not give up my SB cards until I see proof that onboards deliver better quality.

And for the record, I'm one of those people that have been using dedicated sound cards since the days when that was the only way to have real sound on a PC. SB16 changed things forever.


----------



## Aenra (Jun 20, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> that statement makes very wild assumptions


  and @Frick

No.. see, first, we have the context.
The context here was a certain user calling all sound cards trash, useless, rip offs, etc and a couple of people responding to him, as if his opinion had any merit at all; which it did not.

Then you have the people to whom this (the context) is relevant, which is important because sadly, it's their mentality denoting the relevancy.. rather than the actual facts.

And then you have me, occasionally feeling like i'm 1745625 years old and so out of patience with people today. This third and last bit you're welcome to criticize of course 

As to my statement however, i can assure you, all of its points stand.

- Sound cars -do- have a use, still
- The PCB linked is -not- of this card, aka at best a poor troling attempt; coupled with the rest of his remarks and overall tone, you do the math
- USB """cards""" _are_ garbage, sorry to break it to you
- Audiophile and listening from the PC do not go hand in hand, hence my DAC comment

(now if for some reason, money, space, both.. you _need _listen from your PC, surely the better your gear the better off you will be. You make the best of things as we all. That however does not, not, make you an "audiophile". That is a term used for people with dedicated systems costing tens of thousands [and with the ear to perceive their worth]. Last but not least and i will say this again, you _can_ take my word for it, most DACs passed around in non-sound exclusive site "reviews" are of a quality level equalling that of a good sound card. If this appears as hyperbole to you, thank you for proving my point. Be it because you take such "reviews" seriously, or because your idea of a sound card is strictly something like a gaming-related Sound Blaster).


----------



## The Terrible Puddle (Jun 23, 2017)

I am back a little late, but if electrical noise from USB concerns you then just use external power for your DAC.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 23, 2017)

I ended up buying a Sound Blaster Z this week, because it bugs me having to use something that no longer has driver support.  Functionality will continue to get worse over time.  Creative still seem to be providing new drivers for the Z (the last one was a few months ago), so that should be alright.  I do miss the hardware MIDI synth, though.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 23, 2017)

Red_Machine said:


> I ended up buying a Sound Blaster Z this week, because it bugs me having to use something that no longer has driver support.  Functionality will continue to get worse over time.  Creative still seem to be providing new drivers for the Z (the last one was a few months ago), so that should be alright.  I do miss the hardware MIDI synth, though.


Creative is providing updated support for cards before the z still too.  No problems here at all with W10.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 23, 2017)

The last driver for the Audigy Rx was from 2015, and Daniel_K says that it's highly unlikely Creative will provide any more.  Even the Recon3D cards haven't seen a driver update since early 2016.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 23, 2017)

Soundblaster X-fi Extreme Gamer still has updated W10 drivers though.  2016 is pretty up to date for W10 for X-fi.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 23, 2017)

I guess they tend to focus on their enthusiast cards more, but that still doesn't explain why they haven't updated the Recon3D drivers since last year.  The Audigy Rx was released a year after the Sound Blaster Z, but it was EOL'd by Creative not long after I bought it.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jul 12, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Soundblaster X-fi Extreme Gamer still has updated W10 drivers though.  2016 is pretty up to date for W10 for X-fi.


That is very good in my book, at least you can use latest OS with the card that was released back in 2005, that's over 12 years ago which pretty much ancient history in computer terms.


----------



## Doomfrost (Jul 15, 2017)

The 32bit/384khz is tempting, but I own an X-fi titanium hd that supposedly supports 32bit/192khz just from the drivers that came on the installation disc. Music sounds great as it is. Would there be any reason to switch from my X-fi to AE-5, or do I have the best of the best already?


----------



## The Terrible Puddle (Jul 17, 2017)

I'll never get why someone would buy a sound device that requires special drivers.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jul 17, 2017)

Doomfrost said:


> The 32bit/384khz is tempting, but I own an X-fi titanium hd that supposedly supports 32bit/192khz just from the drivers that came on the installation disc. Music sounds great as it is. Would there be any reason to switch from my X-fi to AE-5, or do I have the best of the best already?


Anything more than 24bit/92Khz is just marketing gimmick.


----------

